# lorna clarke



## dingle12 (26 August 2006)

im really sori to say this but she is useless everytime she does comentry she makes a mess of it and comes out with rubbish. lucinda fredricks is very good at comentry i think they should be asking her !!!!!!


----------



## Iestyn (26 August 2006)

I think she's great - she has me chuckling here with some of the things she's saying - very blunt and at the end of the day knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Puppy (26 August 2006)

I think she does quite a good job!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

I was laughing at the pair of them arguing like an old married couple about stuff (sorry don't know the fella's name!)


----------



## severnmiles (26 August 2006)

I think she's ok!  But I'd like to see some new faces or rather voices. 

Lucinda Fredericks was fab when she commentated for Badminton, I'd like a few different names doing it, get different peoples views and more technical talk instead of 'a little fast there', 'he needs to push on there'....


----------



## spaniel (26 August 2006)

Wouldnt be the same without LC...she knows her stuff and calls a spade a spade.

You want to try listening to Peter Charles on Eurosport....I dont think eventing is really his sport!


----------



## CastleMouse (26 August 2006)

Yeah, Peter Charles is quite annoying, but Lorna Clarke is a great commentator, she really knows her stuff and does a great job!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

I thought she was really good actually!  Said my thoughts exactly most of the time! Especially with that dreadful rider she hated, cant remember who!


----------



## KatB (26 August 2006)

Yeah the french guy, completely agreed with her!!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

He made me so angry i had to walk out of the room til he'd finished!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought she was really good actually!  Said my thoughts exactly most of the time! Especially with that dreadful rider she hated, cant remember who! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was that the fella who was "strangling" his horse at every fence?  he was pretty bad - good horse to keep going for him!


----------



## KatB (26 August 2006)

Yep, and had a nice bloody mouth by the end of it!!


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

That horse was so damn good to put up with it as well, thing is like lorna said with a decent jockey that horse would be beautiful!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 August 2006)

What about the portuguese rider?! He was dreadful! Wasn't even TRYING to get over the fences very well. Looked like he was out for a hack! How can someone ride so un-enthusastically at the WEG!!


----------



## KatB (26 August 2006)

Yeah I know, was he the one Oli lapped??! LOL!!!!


----------



## SJFAN (26 August 2006)

You mean Peter Churchill. Peter Charles is an international show jumper (ex-GB now representing Ireland).


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (26 August 2006)

Always a shame to see a horse go so well when ridden so unhelpfully, and other horses that are being ridden sympathetically running out and refusing...


----------



## LadyLuck (26 August 2006)

ive been to the fredrericks yard!!!! and helped out my boss was having a lesson with clayton!! i put the jumps up but i was so nervous lol i probs looked like a right wally!!!!
Lucida was riding aswell shes amazing!!!!
they had a really nice yard!!!!


----------



## SJFAN (26 August 2006)

Lorna does knows her stuff (she was a very successful international rider for many years) but now has a few "senior moments" when commentating. Her co-commentator is Mike Tucker, a few years younger, also a former top-level eventer though for a much shorter period. It is a pity his arithmetic has not improved despite years of practice. I think had it been a British venue they would have had additional commentators - for last year's Europeans they had various guests doing about 15-20 minutes each and that worked well. I couldn't understand why someone on the BBC team had not got the wit to listen to the on-course commentary so that they would know what was happening and be able to tell us instead of Mike &amp; Lorna telling us that they didn't know whether this rider had started, whether that rider had a refusal etc.


----------



## dieseldog (26 August 2006)

I was quite surprised when she said someone should use a martingale!  She normally goes on and on about how fabulous the rider is for not using one as the horse headbuts them in front of every fence


----------



## beckymed (26 August 2006)

it think lorna did a great job and was completely right bout that french men, god knows why that horse carried on jumping for him, lorna and mike are so funny together always bickering, but sometimes mike can speak to soon like saying how they are home and clear when they still have 2 fences left and you know that anything could still happen (eg. fall on flat or at the last)


----------



## missmorsey (26 August 2006)

i cant say that i think much of her after hearing something she said


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (26 August 2006)

What did she say?


----------



## TURBOBERT (26 August 2006)

Lorna Clark is first rate and absolutely right that the particular rider she was refering to should indeed use a running martingale.  She knows her stuff and is very amusing and articulate - I expect she can spell too............


----------



## teapot (26 August 2006)

Love both of them - make me laugh

Wish LG did some more commentary though


----------



## missmorsey (26 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
im really sori to say this but she is useless everytime she does comentry she makes a mess of it and comes out with rubbish. lucinda fredricks is very good at comentry i think they should be asking her !!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ] i agree with this,she obiously does know what she is talking about but i thought she was unfair when she critisised!spelling lol! some riders that arent so well known.then when it came to other riders being completely differnent when both were having simular problems.thought she was being biased to certain people!! othersnoriced that to thats my own opionion .but have to agree they do both make me laugh


----------



## Faithkat (26 August 2006)

It's not Peter Charles, it's Peter Churchill and he know absolutely nothing!!  I turn him down because he makes such banal comments.


----------



## dingle12 (27 August 2006)

everyone to their own opinion thats just what i think, and yes she does know what she is talking about but i dont think she is very good at commentary. and as for the spelling i did make some mistakes but thats what you get for rushing if that comment was aimed at me TURBOBERT


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (27 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
It's not Peter Charles, it's Peter Churchill and he know absolutely nothing!!  I turn him down because he makes such banal comments. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So I'm not the only one then!  He drives me demented LOL


----------



## little_pink_piggies (28 August 2006)

i have to say, mike tucker makes me laugh the way that whenever the brits arent in the lead he keeps telling the country - 'there is a long way to go, the germans could fail the trot up' etc, he is so patriotic it make me smile


----------



## darksided (28 August 2006)

What did Lorna say?


----------



## Maesfen (30 August 2006)

It's called 'always looking on the bright side'! LOL!  But he's like that in real life too, a thoroughly nice bloke.

As for Lorna, she does a cracking job; remember  viewers aren't necessarily horsey so to confuse them with technical jargon could turn them right off watching anyway and that's the last thing we need; we need as many to watch as possible else we won't get the chance again, especially on BBC; we don't all have the option to have digital/Sky, etc so for the greater good and all that let's keep it simple and enjoyable for all, IMO.


----------



## little_pink_piggies (30 August 2006)

well said! both do a good job and keep it simple as well as making it amusing for the horsey people out there!


----------

